# Health, strength and union



## Franck Arnel (Jul 5, 2017)

Greetings my dear my brothers, my name is Franck Arnel, currently Companion Mason of the Respectable General Lodge José Félix Ribas 148 east of Caracas, Venezuela. I am new to the forum and the truth is that it seems excellent, a lot of information to illustrate and share. Receive a strong brotherly hug and beforehand I apologize for my English, it is not the best since I use the Google translator.

I also leave the web and Instagram of my mother logia to know a little more about it.

www.josefelixribas148.ga
Instagram: @JosefelixRinas148


----------



## GKA (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome brother


----------



## Franck Arnel (Jul 5, 2017)

GKA said:


> Welcome brother


Thanks brother

Sent from my SM-J111M using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 5, 2017)

Franck Arnel said:


> Greetings my dear my brothers, my name is Franck Arnel, currently Companion Mason of the Respectable General Lodge José Félix Ribas 148 east of Caracas, Venezuela. I am new to the forum and the truth is that it seems excellent, a lot of information to illustrate and share. Receive a strong brotherly hug and beforehand I apologize for my English, it is not the best since I use the Google translator.
> 
> I also leave the web and Instagram of my mother logia to know a little more about it.
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. You're English is just fine. We're tracking here.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 6, 2017)

Franck Arnel said:


> Greetings my dear my brothers, my name is Franck Arnel, currently Companion Mason of the Respectable General Lodge José Félix Ribas 148 east of Caracas, Venezuela. I am new to the forum and the truth is that it seems excellent, a lot of information to illustrate and share. Receive a strong brotherly hug and beforehand I apologize for my English, it is not the best since I use the Google translator.
> 
> I also leave the web and Instagram of my mother logia to know a little more about it.
> 
> ...


Companion mason? 

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Franck Arnel (Jul 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Companion mason?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Fellowcraft Mason, sorry. My English is really bad. 

Sent from my SM-J111M using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 6, 2017)

Franck Arnel said:


> Fellowcraft Mason, sorry. My English is really bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111M using My Freemasonry mobile app


Your English is fine, i was just wondering if it was a difference in jurisdictions

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

